# Contest 43



## dellboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone have experience of a sheared chainplate fitting on a Contest 43?
Contest in Holland and in England are puzzled. The fwd. lower shroud plate has sheared just below deck level. My boat, hull No.028 is in Spain. I can't see how to extract the below deck part for replacement without a pickaxe!


----------



## gracecharity (Jun 1, 2015)

Onlineboatdonation.org is here for all of your charitable giving needs. We support a lot of causes that are dear to our hearts such as children and family services, educational programs, and wildlife conservation. Charityboats.org and onlineboatdonation.org are just a few of the websites that we run that also are here for all of your charitable giving. We offer tax deductions on most donations and pick up is quick and free. Call us today or check out our website to see how you can help us support some great causes.


----------

